# Kann man in Java einfach einen Beep erzeugen



## hwessel (23. Apr 2006)

Wie kann man in Java (1.2) dem Lautsprecher einnen einfachen "Beep" entlocken.
mit print und den code 0x07h (ASCII 7) funktioniert das nicht. 
Zumindest nicht auf einem Sharp Zaurus SL-C1000

-- 
Gruß Holger


----------



## Luma (23. Apr 2006)

Hio.


```
// Einen beep ausgeben
java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().beep();
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Apr 2006)

Das setzt aber eine funktionstüchtige Soundkarte mit angeschlossenen Lautsprechern voraus.
Für den Systemlautsprecher ist mir sonst nur noch

```
System.out.println((char)7);
```
 bekannt.


----------

